# Which is the Best graphics card under rs 6.7K?



## the10karan (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello TDF,i want to buy graphics card for my little brother.I decided to buy an HD 6670 DDR5 1GB,but my brother says he wants 2gb,i tried to make him understand that he wont get 2gb DDR5 at such price,but he don't understand.And since his PC config is old,anything above an HD 6670 will bottleneck his CPU.And he wants to play games at 1366*768 resolution at medium settings,i don't even think that games will even use 1GB at that resolution,so what should i do?. Here are the specs-Processor-Core 2 duo.
                           Ram-2gb ddr2
                           HDD-320gb
                           PSU-280 watts(that too chinese -.-).
                           Current GPU- A crappy GeForce GT 210 ddr3 1GB.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

Get : 

Hd 6670 1gb gddr5 / hd 7750 1gb ddr5

2gb ram


----------



## the10karan (Dec 25, 2013)

Will HD 7750 work on 280 watts PSU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

i suspect that his chinese psu cant even handle 7750.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

the10karan said:


> Will HD 7750 work on 280 watts PSU?



Nope. You should upgrade the PSU too as it's of low wattage and Chinese as the same time.


----------



## the10karan (Dec 25, 2013)

Already out of range,if i will buy psu plus hd 7750,it's gonna cost me more than 8k.And i just  have 6.7k.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

hd 7750 consumes 43w at max power..it would be fine (provided that he already running gt 210 - which consumes 31w)

Later save money  and get Antec BP 300 @ 1.8k


----------



## the10karan (Dec 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> hd 7750 consumes 43w at max power..it would be fine (provided that he already running gt 210 - which consumes 31w)
> 
> Later save money  and get Antec BP 300 @ 1.8k



Are you sure,bro?Because i don't wanna take risk.And i heard HD 7750 will bottleneck a core 2 duo CPU.Also this comment by harshil sharma makes me say "NO" to HD 7750- Quote Originally Posted by the10karan View Post
Will HD 7750 work on 280 watts PSU?
Nope. You should upgrade the PSU too as it's of low wattage and Chinese as the same time.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

the10karan said:


> Are you sure,bro?Because i don't wanna take risk.And i heard HD 7750 will bottleneck a core 2 duo CPU.



Nope no can be 100% sure when it comes to local psu.  all depends on your luck

bottleneck only in few games.


----------



## the10karan (Dec 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Nope no can be 100% sure when it comes to local psu.  all depends on your luck
> 
> bottleneck only in few games.


What's the cheapest PSU you think that can handle HD 7750?Can you provide a link of that?And thanks everyone for replies.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

Antec BP300P 300 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com


----------



## the10karan (Dec 25, 2013)

But it's just 300 watts,and HD 7750 requires 400 watt. :/

What about this PSU?- *www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs450-450-watt-psu/p/itmdbfa3kaffmum3?pid=PSUDBF9ZBHSJVGJ8&icmpid=reco_pp_same_psu_2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

the10karan said:


> But it's just 300 watts,and HD 7750 requires 400 watt. :/
> 
> What about this PSU?- Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



bp300p can handle 7750 very easily. dont go for corsair vs series psus


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

Bp300p is enough


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 25, 2013)

To be on safer side I recommend to get VP450 or CX430V2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

the10karan said:


> But it's just 300 watts,and HD 7750 requires 400 watt. :/
> 
> What about this PSU?- Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



> The wattage rating is almost always exaggerated to make people have sufficient power available.

> At some point or other, you will definitively overclock the graphic card as it's extremely easy and tempting. At this point a 300 W PSU will not be enough. I suggest you to delay the purchase, collect some more money and get a quality PSU with the graphic card later.


----------



## the10karan (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > The wattage rating is almost always exaggerated to make people have sufficient power available.
> 
> > At some point or other, you will definitively overclock the graphic card as it's extremely easy and tempting. At this point a 300 W PSU will not be enough. I suggest you to delay the purchase, collect some more money and get a quality PSU with the graphic card later.



Exactly what i was thinking.

Is This a nice PSU? www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs450-450-watt-psu/p/itmdbfa3kaffmum3?pid=PSUDBF9ZBHSJVGJ8&icmpid=reco_pp_same_psu_2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

the10karan said:


> Exactly what i was thinking.
> 
> Is This a nice PSU? Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



You have already been told that this PSU is not good and to void Corsair VS series PSU. Antec VP450P is a good PSU at a fair price.


----------



## the10karan (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You have already been told that this PSU is not good and to void Corsair VS series PSU. Antec VP450P is a good PSU at a fair price.



Didn't read it.I"ll look up for Antec VP450P.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

vp450p is available at snapdeal for rs 2842. avail a coupon if you can.


----------

